# she nailed it - the Grammys



## Guest (Feb 15, 2005)

Maybe not everyone is as big a Joplin fan as me, but anybody watching the Grammys this past weekend would probably agree that Melissa Etheridge did a mighty fine job with "Piece of My Heart." It was definitely her own version - I don't think she was necessarily trying to copy Janis.........but gee oh boy did she nail that scream. 
I'm sitting here at work with headphones on, and the radio station I'm listening to just played Sunday night's effort by Melissa. Actually sent chills up my spine. 
I think Janis would have been pleased


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

If I didn't hate Melissa Etheridge so much, I would say she did a pretty good job too. But, unfortunately, my principles won't allow me to admit that.

I like how she tried to "out-lesbian" herself by shaving her head. Unics and Heaven's Gate were SO 1997.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2005)

I don't think she shaved her head gimpy. At least not much. She's on her second round of chemo for breast cancer, and I'm pretty sure that's how she looks naturally right now. I understand there was some question as to whether or not she would even have the strength to perform. 
And I don't hate Melissa's music so much either. But I LOVE Ms. Joplin's stuff, and she did a could job with that song.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

if she is going through chemo, then I just bought my ticket to hell. I wish her all the best with her recovery, even though I can't stand her.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

ive got all of janis joplins albums starting with the big brother holding company..
i adore her slower songs.....check out howard tate for alot of the original songs that janis covered


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2005)

I don't hate Melissa Ethridge, but I hate the Grammy's. I heard it was one of the lowest rated grammy's ever. Apparently 'desperate housewvies' blew it out of the water. I guess Bono is no match for Eva Longoria's backside. I happened to catch one glimpse of the grammy's. I saw the part where like 15 singers were singing a tribute song to the tsunami victims. The singers included Bono, alicia oversinging keys, steven tyler, scott weiland, stevie wonder and many others. It was the most horrific piece of music I have ever heard. All of them, as talented as they are, butchered it. It reminded me of Ashlee Simpson during the halftime show at the Orange Bowl. No wonder people dont watch the Grammy's anymore.


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

LOL PureNarcotic...

That just sounds like parody in and of itself.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

The reason the grammys suck is because all the nominations are determined by the commercial success of the work which equals crap. Hoobastank had multiple nominations. WTF? I was glad to see that Wilco won best alternative album for A Ghost is Born. Just about the only deserved award given for the evening.

MTV has ruined music, pop culture, and now the grammys. I guess it used to be cool when they played videos all day so people could actually absorb a variety of acts instead of only seeing Usher and Lindsey Lohan videos all day.

I wish terrorists would take MTV hostage and we act like we cared, but of course won't negotiate, so they blow the whole thing to smithereens.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2005)

I think the terrorists need to take U2 hostage to prevent them from coming out with another crap record. Is it me or has U2 basically recorded nothing but crap since 1991 when 'achtung baby' came out. See what a band can do when not motivated by commercialism(War, Unforgettable fire, The Joshua Tree.) Then see what happens to a band when they sell out and are influenced by commercialism(U2 1993-present.)

Also, has anyone heard that Maroon 5 song? I believe it won a bundle of awards. That song has got to be the most annoying song in the history of music. John Mayer, Brittney Spears, Hoobaskank, Prince..All winning a bunch of awards? I think I will go kill myself now. Nice knowing you all.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I agree gimpy but what can you do. The primary people that watch MTV are kids and young teenagers. I watched it compulsively when I was a kid. And I guess the kids now do too. Everything is just sex and its weird to me how now you have to be good-looking to be a singer, because if you think of some of the greatest musicians of all time, most were pretty ugly. But that doesn't fly anymore these days. It sucks.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

play more videos. at least in my heavy MTV watching days (92-93), they played videos for at least...say 8 out of 24 hours as opposed to about 2 hours now, only for TRL and sometime in the middle of the night when nobody is watching. these kids have no choice but to embrace what MTV tells them is cool

Pure Narcotic, I somewhat agree with you. Nothing will top Achtung Baby. I actually like Zooropa, listening to it now, even though I hated it at the time, because it was such a departure from Achtung. The last two albums are very similar and lack character. They aren't bad- there just isn't anything special about them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2005)

it's benzos that ruined the Grammy's.
Or, to get back on topic.........

come on, come on, come on, come on
Didn't I make you feel, like you were the only man - yeah.
An' didn't I give you nearly everything that a woman possibly can?
Honey, you know I did.
And each time I tell myself that I, well I think I've had enough
But I'm gonna show you, baby, that a woman can be tough.

I want you to come on, come on, come on, come on - and take it.
Take another little piece of my heart now baby.
Oh, oh.........break it!
Break another little bit of my heart now, darlin', yeah yeah yeah.
Oh, oh, have a!
Have another little piece of my heart now, baby.
You know you got it, if it makes you feel good.
Oh, yes indeed.

You're out on the streets looking good.
And baby deep down in your heart I guess you know that it ain't right.
Never, never, never, never, never, never hear me when I cry at night.
Babe, and I cry all the time.
But each time I tell myself that I, well I can't stand the pain.
But when you hold me in your arms, I'll sing it once again.

I'll say come on, come on, come on, come on and take it!
Take it.
Take another little piece of my heart now baby.
Oh, oh, break it!
Break another little bit of my heart now darlin', yeah
Oh, oh have a!
Have another little piece of my heart, now baby.
You know you got it, child, if it makes you feel good.

I need you to come on, come on, come on, come on and take it!
Take another little piece of my heart now, baby.
Oh, oh break it!
Break another little bit of my heart, now darlin' yeah, c'mon now.
Oh, oh have a
Have another little piece of my heart now, baby.

You know you got it.........(signature scream)

Take it! Take another little piece of my heart, now baby!
You know you got it, if-it-makes-you-feel-good.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Yeah, when I was a kid they played tons more videos too. Now they have TRL and its the same list every day, same artists. You know, now thinking about it, I actually didn't realize how little videos they do play. I knew they played less but they really don't play ANY videos, except like you said really late at night. VH1 is the same way. I copied MTV's schedule for today. So basically from 5AM till they play videos. Who watches MTV in the morning? Unbelievable. The Simpsons (not the Simspons we all know and love. Ashley and Jessica) are taking over MTV. I know artists still make videos but when do they play them?...

6:00 AM 
MTV Video Wake-Up

7:00 AM 
MTV Video Wake-Up

8:00 AM 
MTV Video Wake-Up

9:00 AM 
MTV Video Wake-Up

10:00 AM 
MTV Hits

11:00 AM 
Music Videos

12:00 PM 
The Ashlee Simpson Show

12:30 PM 
The Ashlee Simpson Show

1:00 PM 
MTV Cribs

1:30 PM 
MTV Cribs

2:00 PM 
Newlyweds: Nick and Jessica

2:30 PM 
Newlyweds: Nick and Jessica

3:00 PM 
My Super Sweet 16

3:30 PM 
My Super Sweet 16

4:00 PM 
Wanna Come In?

4:30 PM 
Room Raiders

5:00 PM 
TRL

6:00 PM 
Real World: Philadelphia

6:30 PM 
Real World: Philadelphia

7:00 PM 
MTV's Direct Effect

8:00 PM 
The Ashlee Simpson Show

8:30 PM 
The Ashlee Simpson Show

9:00 PM 
Newlyweds: Nick and Jessica

9:30 PM 
Newlyweds: Nick and Jessica

10:00 PM 
Newlyweds: Nick and Jessica

10:30 PM 
The Ashlee Simpson Show

11:00 PM 
My Super Sweet 16

11:30 PM 
My Super Sweet 16

12:00 AM 
Never Before Scene

12:30 AM 
Wanna Come In?

1:00 AM 
Room Raiders

1:30 AM 
Room Raiders

2:00 AM 
Punk'd

2:30 AM 
Punk'd

3:00 AM 
Pimp My Ride

3:30 AM 
Pimp My Ride

5:00 AM 
MTV After Hours


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Actually, if I wake up early enough, I will watch some videos, but seriously they have a rotation of maybe 30 videos...and something like 20 make TRL.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2005)

And during TRL don't they only play like half the video and have people interrupt it constantly? I suppose if you really want to watch video's then you could get MTV 2. I have it, but I never watch it. They have even stopped playing video's on that channel.


----------

